# Gongylus Gongyloides Ootheca First time set up



## StevieHification (Jan 4, 2012)

Want a word from the pros. Is this a good set up? Thanks!

&lt;script src='http://img847.imageshack.us/shareable/?i=20120103215743602.jpg&amp;p=tl' type='text/javascript'&gt;&lt;/script&gt;&lt;noscript&gt;

&lt;/noscript&gt;

&lt;script src='http://img707.imageshack.us/shareable/?i=20120103215754328.jpg&amp;p=tl' type='text/javascript'&gt;&lt;/script&gt;&lt;noscript&gt;

&lt;/noscript&gt;

&lt;script src='http://img641.imageshack.us/shareable/?i=20120103215808371.jpg&amp;p=tl' type='text/javascript'&gt;&lt;/script&gt;&lt;noscript&gt;

&lt;/noscript&gt;


----------



## psyconiko (Jan 4, 2012)

I think you should put more wood lace.Good luck!


----------



## StevieHification (Jan 4, 2012)

Nikkko said:


> I think you should put more wood lace.Good luck!


Alright so other then that I should be good? Does it matter what way I glue the Ooth's even though I did glue the ooth's on the right side. Thanks.


----------



## guapoalto049 (Jan 4, 2012)

Your ooths are upside down! The side that is flattest is the bottom, while the side that looks kinda like honeycomb is the top. There should be a thread on the top of the ooths


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 4, 2012)

The only problem is move your excelsior a little so the nymphs can hang when hatching and you need cloth lid, the fruit flies will escape from the mesh. Also are you misting your ooths?


----------



## StevieHification (Jan 4, 2012)

hibiscusmile said:


> The only problem is move your excelsior a little so the nymphs can hang when hatching and you need cloth lid, the fruit flies will escape from the mesh. Also are you misting your ooths?


Ok moved my excelsior and also aded some more, FF'S can't escape this mesh at it is doubled. Do you suggest I still switch to cloth? I am misting everyday. Just got them yesterday. Thanks!


----------



## StevieHification (Jan 4, 2012)

guapoalto049 said:


> Your ooths are upside down! The side that is flattest is the bottom, while the side that looks kinda like honeycomb is the top. There should be a thread on the top of the ooths


They are glues correctly, The ends where it looks like it was attached is where I glued them.


----------



## psyconiko (Jan 4, 2012)

guapoalto049 said:


> Your ooths are upside down! The side that is flattest is the bottom, while the side that looks kinda like honeycomb is the top. There should be a thread on the top of the ooths


Hahaha I was about to write the same thing at fisrt glance but they are glued on the jar (it looks they are glued upside down on the wooden stem).So all good!!

Could you please confirm?Better check!







Should be that way


----------



## StevieHification (Jan 4, 2012)

Nikkko said:


> Hahaha I was about to write the same thing at fisrt glance but they are glued on the jar (it looks they are glued upside down on the wooden stem).So all good!!
> 
> Could you please confirm?Better check!


&lt;script src='http://img407.imageshack.us/shareable/?i=20120103180156446.jpg&amp;p=tl' type='text/javascript'&gt;&lt;/script&gt;&lt;noscript&gt;

&lt;/noscript&gt;

This is the side I glued them to the stick. What you think?


----------



## StevieHification (Jan 4, 2012)

&lt;script src='http://img850.imageshack.us/shareable/?i=20120104085146630.jpg&amp;p=tl' type='text/javascript'&gt;&lt;/script&gt;&lt;noscript&gt;

&lt;/noscript&gt;


----------



## StevieHification (Jan 4, 2012)

I should be good no?


----------



## psyconiko (Jan 4, 2012)

Ooops...They are upside down my friend!!I am afraid you will not get much from them....Sorry.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 4, 2012)

yea, u glued the side she laid down, if you can thread a piece of thread with needle thru them to hang and this way u won't risk boiling them with more glue. no lid is ok then.


----------



## StevieHification (Jan 4, 2012)

Your 100% positive? Can't I just take the glue off and re glue them? I was told by another member that was the correct position to glue them.


----------



## StevieHification (Jan 4, 2012)

hibiscusmile said:


> yea, u glued the side she laid down, if you can thread a piece of thread with needle thru them to hang and this way u won't risk boiling them with more glue. no lid is ok then.


I used a low temp heat gun, so I shouldn't glue them again?


----------



## psyconiko (Jan 4, 2012)

Show us a picture of the unglued ooths it will be easier to tell.


----------



## lunarstorm (Jan 4, 2012)

Wouldn't a glue gun jeopardize the nymphs? Even a low heat gun could be too hot, and if glue is placed on the wrong spot you will trap the nymphs inside.


----------



## StevieHification (Jan 4, 2012)

Here's another photo, I glued them just like how I have the picture. That was an educated guess, cause it doesn't look like that tail would be on top, Would'nt it make more sense for it to be on the bottom?

&lt;script src='http://img23.imageshack.us/shareable/?i=xkasd.jpg&amp;p=tl' type='text/javascript'&gt;&lt;/script&gt;&lt;noscript&gt;

&lt;/noscript&gt;


----------



## StevieHification (Jan 4, 2012)

The tail should going with the twig not on top of it, right? Does every get what I'm trying to say? Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## StevieHification (Jan 4, 2012)

lunarstorm said:


> Wouldn't a glue gun jeopardize the nymphs? Even a low heat gun could be too hot, and if glue is placed on the wrong spot you will trap the nymphs inside.


The glue came off SUPER easy and didn't harm the ooth at all. I hope. There even seemed to be enough glue to keep hold the ooth as well.


----------



## StevieHification (Jan 4, 2012)

Ok feed back now cause I don't wanna mess this up twice. =) Is this the correct way then? It's opposite from what I had...


----------



## guapoalto049 (Jan 4, 2012)

StevieHification said:


> &lt;script src='http://img407.imageshack.us/shareable/?i=20120103180156446.jpg&amp;p=tl' type='text/javascript'&gt;&lt;/script&gt;&lt;noscript&gt;
> 
> &lt;/noscript&gt;
> 
> This is the side I glued them to the stick. What you think?


Bingo! The side with the long thread is the top side, while the opposite side is the base. Glue the base to a stick or something similar, then once it is glued its best to hang the ooth so the thread is facing down. This gives the nymphs some gravity assistance when hatching.


----------



## StevieHification (Jan 4, 2012)

guapoalto049 said:


> Bingo! The side with the long thread is the top side, while the opposite side is the base. Glue the base to a stick or something similar, then once it is glued its best to hang the ooth so the thread is facing down. This gives the nymphs some gravity assistance when hatching.


So I was wrong and your correct, right? Thanks!


----------



## dlemmings (Jan 31, 2012)

did any hatch yet?


----------

